# 2000 Nissan Altima making noise



## tik (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I recently purchased used Nissan Altima 2000 with 95K mileage. The issue is:

When I speed the car to more then 45mph, the car is making noise. It seems that the noise is coming from the bottom of the car and like something is rotating. noise increases when I increases the speed. 
when speed reached to 60+ the car has some vibration with more noise. 

Any idea of why the hell noise is coming from..

Thanks
Tik


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

Possibly a bad wheel bearing.


----------

